# Looking for a hunters soap recipe



## countymounty22 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hunting season is rolling around and I was wondering if anybody has a recipe for hunters soap.  I was thinking about using pine scotch and anise EO.  Thanks.


----------



## seo (Sep 4, 2012)

I make a hunters soap (husband's request) and I use a fragrance oil from bittercreek north that has pine, acorn (deer love that scent) and basically earth scent. Smells like you've been walking around in the woods all day, and seems to be a hit with my husband and his buddies. It masks scent well, and the guys always come hitting me up for it around October (to make sure I have already made it and it's ready to go) It's been my experience that anise is a touch too strong, so I'd go really light on that eo personally. Hope that helps!


----------



## new12soap (Sep 4, 2012)

I would totally go with seo as they have experience and I do not, but I just wanted to add that I have heard using coffee is good because it deodorizes and masks human scent very well.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Sep 4, 2012)

I make a hunter's soap for my Dad, Son, Uncles, and Nephew:

*ESSENTIAL OILS* (not fragrance oils - they are too "perfumy" for this, IMHO) ratio of 1:2:1:
*Anise* : 1 (covers human scent and attracts deer with it's sweet smell)
*Pine Needle* :  2 (covers human scent and blends in to surroundings)
*Cedarwood* : 1 (covers human scent and blends in to surroundings)

I usually make 6 pound batches of my basic soap recipe and add these at trace with the EOs: 1 Tbs Slippery Elm Bark Powder (sweetish woody scent, but makes for good slip and color) and 1 Tbs Bay Powder (supposed to be good insect repellant). You can add an exfoliant also, but not necessary. I did add strawberry seeds last time. No biggie. My dad is a no-scent kinda guy (except his cologne  :wink: ), so he wasn't fond of the scent, my uncles were skeptical since they are used to unscented hunter soaps (and deer pee   ), but my son and nephew love it and use it daily in the shower  8) 

My family hunts in north Florida and south Georgia mostly...not sure where you are and if hunting seasons are different there or not. My Dad, Uncle, and Nephew were at their camp in Georgia this weekend and killed a 5 foot rattle snake near their camp  :shock: ! 

So either my soap is lucky (that they didn't get bit) or is a total snake attractant...


----------



## seo (Sep 4, 2012)

I will agree that fo's are usually too perfumey, but I have found 2 that work if you want to go that route. One is from bittercreek north (woodland trail) and the other from MMS- earth. Neither of these is perfumey in my opinion, but yes, most are. Just wanted to add in that as a rule, the above poster is right, fo's are perfumey, but I've had great luck with these two not being that way. 

And I'd go with good luck soap! No one was bit, so I'm guessing yes, it was totally your soap that protected them! HA! Crazy story though. Yikes!! Luckily where my husband hunts here in Indy, there aren't any snakes that could do much damage. Wowza!


----------



## countymounty22 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions ladies.  I live in Indiana just south of Notre Dame and archery season starts October 1st.     
My wife is ecstatic that I want to make soap instead of spending the money I usually do on a scent control kit each year.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 4, 2012)

okay where are you in IN may I ask I grew up in Mishawaka


----------



## honor435 (Sep 6, 2012)

my hubby is hunting crazy and buys some stuff called " no scent", he doesnt want to smell like acorns, licorice or pine, darn. I cant have any scents in the house at all from nov-jan, luckily I have a soaping cottage!


----------



## countymounty22 (Sep 9, 2012)

DragonQueenHHP said:
			
		

> okay where are you in IN may I ask I grew up in Mishawaka



Hey a Caveman!!!  I live 15 minutes outside of Warsaw.  I was in South Bend yesterday for the game.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 18, 2012)

countymounty22 said:
			
		

> DragonQueenHHP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sorry missed this post and hello how was the game  I am looking forward to big game this weekend Michigan vs ND hehe I am ND fan and live now in MI land ;p 

now my question what do you all think of neem oil in a hunters bar?


----------



## Genny (Sep 18, 2012)

DragonQueenHHP said:
			
		

> now my question what do you all think of neem oil in a hunters bar?



I'm not a hunter, nor do I play one on tv.  But since I live in northern WI, I'm surrounded by hunters, so I know a little about hunting. 

But I'd think the neem would be way too strong & not earthy enough.  Or maybe it's just my nose, because neem to me smells like onions, rotting garbage and nasty sweat.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 19, 2012)

I polled the hunters and fisherman I know and the verdict was unscented so I made a Charcoal Soap today (HP) and if it turns out I think it will good as not only unscented it removes odors


----------



## countymounty22 (Sep 25, 2012)

DragonQueenHHP said:
			
		

> countymounty22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The game was good.  I was about loosing my mind at the Michigan game.  So glad they beat them.  I ended up getting dirt FO from WSP.  It smells like the dirt wafers I hang up when I hunt.  The reviews were awesome on it so I am excited to see how it will turn out.


----------

